# Small Game Lease



## bunnyhunter (Jul 12, 2012)

Looking for lease to hunt rabbit and turkey in Northeast Georgia.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Jul 14, 2012)

Not interested in deer hunting. Small game hunting only after Jan. 2nd.


----------



## Hart Co (Jul 21, 2012)

75 acres in Hart Co...


----------



## bunnyhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Sep 21, 2012)

Still looking!


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Sep 22, 2012)

What part of Hart Co?


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------

